# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  سورس کد دانلود منجر (Download Manager) نوشته شده تو ویبی

## program2vb

سلام به همگی خسته نباشید . امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 

اینم از سورس کد برنامه دانلود منجر نوشته شده تو ویبی 

که به درخواست یکی از دوستان نوشتم 

امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره ... موفق و پیروز باشید ... یا علی

برای دیدن دمو اینجا کلیک کنید 

دریافت سورس

----------


## just4froum

عالی بود فقط کاش یکم توضیح داشت

----------


## program2vb

عزیز شما ببین اگه اشکالی سوالی داشتی من در خدمت شما هستم توضیح میدم . 

موفق و پیروز باشی یا علی .

----------


## Veteran

این درست کار نمیکنه
باید ارور گیری بشه هر لینک مستقیمی رو دانلود نمیکنه
تبلیغ نیست
=====
لینک میهن دانلود که میدم دانلود میکنه
====
لینک وطن دانلود رو که میدم ارور میده
===
هر 2 تا هم مستقیم هستند

----------


## program2vb

میشه شما یه نمونه از اون آدرس که خطا داد رو بدی من ببینم  . ممنون میشم .

----------


## wiznegamote

ببخشید برنامه خیلی جالبی بود خیلی دنبال این سورس بودم
ولی یه مشکل داره اون هم دانلود فایهای که باید با یور دانلود بشه
مثلا:
site.com/login/a.rar
و وقتی می خواد یوزر و پس بگیره میشه:
http://user:pass@site.com/login/a.rar

اما برنامه با همچین حالتی ارور میده خیلی سعی به اصلاح کردم که کاملش کنم اما نشد!
خودتون می تونید اصلاح کنید

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> ببخشید برنامه خیلی جالبی بود خیلی دنبال این سورس بودم
> ولی یه مشکل داره اون هم دانلود فایهای که باید با یور دانلود بشه
> مثلا:
> site.com/login/a.rar
> و وقتی می خواد یوزر و پس بگیره میشه:
> http://user:pass@site.com/login/a.rar
> 
> اما برنامه با همچین حالتی ارور میده خیلی سعی به اصلاح کردم که کاملش کنم اما نشد!
> خودتون می تونید اصلاح کنید


 درود
باید کمی درباره پروتکل HTTP تحقیق کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## wiznegamote

ببین من تحقیقهام رو انجام دادم و نشده اینو اصلاح کنم اگه شما بلدی اصلاحش کن

----------


## wiznegamote

یعنی این همه مدیر این همه کاربر
این مسئله اینقدر سخته!!که نمیشه حل کرد؟
بابا زکات علم آموختن هستش خوب یه خورده یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## saelozahra

سلام

کسی نبود که راهنمایی کنه یا یه سورس کامل بذاره؟

----------


## saelozahra

> سلام به همگی خسته نباشید . امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه اینم از سورس کد برنامه دانلود منجر نوشته شده تو ویبی که به https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?319638-Internet-Download-Manager-%D8%AF%D8%B1-VB6&p=1422084&viewfull=1#post1422084&quot;]درخواست یکی از دوستان[/URL] نوشتم امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره ... موفق و پیروز باشید ... یا علی برای دیدن دمو اینجا کلیک کنید دریافت سورس


داداش دموی نرم افزار برام کار میکنه
  	ولی سورسشو که اجرا میکنم ارور میده
  	نمیدونم چرا :((

----------

